# 9th Annual Riff Wrath Jam ....Part Two....Sept 9th



## Guest

Two weeks away in the beautiful hills west of Elora.
If you're not aware of this easy going free-for-all jam,
you can read 39 pages of this past June's event.
RIFF WRATH JAM ....NINTH VERSION......JUNE / SEPT

For anyone who needs directions, please PM me.










Look for this marker.










Let's all have a good time at a more relaxed volume level.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Let's all have a good time at a *more relaxed volume level*.


I'll try to remember to strum and pick my acoustic VERY softly. 
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## bigboki

See you 
We will be very jet legged and disoriented 
But wine very Happy to see you all again


----------



## GuitarT

laristotle said:


> Two weeks away in the beautiful hills west of Elora.
> If you're not aware of this easy going free-for-all jam,
> you can read 39 pages of this past June's event.
> RIFF WRATH JAM ....NINTH VERSION......JUNE / SEPT
> 
> For anyone who needs directions, please PM me.
> 
> View attachment 116337
> 
> 
> Look for this marker.
> 
> View attachment 116345
> 
> 
> Let's all have a good time at a more relaxed volume level.


Got my new rig all dialed in.


----------



## Wardo

greco said:


> I'll try to remember to strum and pick my acoustic VERY softly.
> Thanks for the reminder.


I find that with acoustic guitars its usually a good idea to stuff them full of old socks and t-shirts so as not to deafen yourself and anyone around you.


----------



## sulphur

laristotle said:


> Let's all have a good time at a more relaxed volume level.


Pardon me?


----------



## Lola

Nah, low volume is for sucks!

I have got my ear plugs this time. I am so good. Crank it!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Nah, low volume is for sucks!
> 
> I have got my ear plugs this time. I am so good. Crank it!


I'm in your camp too, however,
there were a few complaints last June.
It's nice to entertain everyone, not chase them to road.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I'm in your camp too, however,
> there were a few complaints last June.
> It's nice to entertain everyone, not chase them to road.


Just kidding! Nothing more. I am very respectful of the majority rules. 

We all need to protect our hearing whether we're young or "mature"!


----------



## sambonee

I really enjoy this event. Mostly for the comradery. There's no particular order to the jam and this can get congested at times. 

My theory is that many who come don't get the chance to jam very often. It's understandable that they would want to jam as much as possible. 

I'm thinking of bringing an extra 4 piece drum set, bass amp, single bin PA system, if weather permits. This way people can jam ina smaller setup as well rather than just one spot with all or nothing. .


----------



## Lola

sambonee said:


> I really enjoy this event. Mostly for the comradery. There's no particular order to the jam and this can get congested at times.
> 
> My theory is that many who come don't get the chance to jam very often. It's understandable that they would want to jam as much as possible.
> 
> I'm thinking of bringing an extra 4 piece drum set, bass amp, single bin PA system, if weather permits. This way people can jam ina smaller setup as well rather than just one spot with all or nothing. .


Wow! That is so very kind of you. Righteous \m/


----------



## jdto

I don't mind loud, but when you can't hear the singer and you can't stand in the doorway because it's blasting your ears, that takes away from the fun. 

I took my earplugs and they worked great. A good mix that sounds good and takes into account the size of the space trumps plain volume all day.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> I don't mind loud, but when you can't hear the singer and you can't stand in the doorway because it's blasting your ears, that takes away from the fun.
> 
> I took my earplugs and they worked great. A good mix that sounds good and takes into account the size of the space trumps plain volume all day.


Last time was so much fun but ya, just a tad loud!


----------



## Guest

sambonee said:


> I'm thinking of bringing an extra 4 piece drum set, bass amp, single bin PA system, if weather permits.
> This way people can jam ina smaller setup as well rather than just one spot with all or nothing.


Very commendable, however, a few things to consider; 
Where to set up? On the patio next to the barn, 100, 200 ft away?
Do you have extension cords that long?
Then there's the overlapping sound which may make a mess of the aft/eveing.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Very commendable, however, a few things to consider;
> Where to set up? On the patio next to the barn, 100, 200 ft away?
> Do you have extension cords that long?
> Then there's the overlapping sound which may make a mess of the aft/eveing.


The overlapping sound is what I am concerned about! It could really mess up everyone's playing! 

What are you still doing up Lar? You're not usually a night owl.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> What are you still doing up Lar? You're not usually a night owl.


Busy day yesterday. Hit the sack early.
Woke up around 3:30, couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Wardo

Trying to decide which amp to bring given the Hawkwind, pan-galactic-gargle-blaster volume last time out.

Telecaster: through a 5 watt tweed or through a 15 watt super champ. Any thoughts on which would survive better ??

Tweed has a lot of cut but might run out of headroom pretty quick.

Plan is to take them both to the rehash factory in Sauga for a couple of hours over the weekend and let em rip see how it goes.

I'm fairly flexible for time on that so if anyone wants to hook up let me know.

Sauga location is best for parking and pretty much all highway.


----------



## Lola

10 more days!


----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> Hawkwind, pan-galactic-gargle-blaster volume


At least it wasn't 'Disaster Area' volume level. lol.

I would recommend the 15 watter at the least.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> .. I would recommend the 15 watter at the least.


Yeah, that makes sense and kinda what I figured but this tweed amp sounds like the real deal and every time I plug it in I say yeah! that's it ... lol


----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> this tweed amp sounds like the real deal


I can dig it.
With the wall of sound there, I don't think that the tweed would shine through though.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> I can dig it.
> With the wall of sound there, I don't that the tweed would shine through though.


Yeah, I think so.

Mainly just replacing what I was doing on acoustic with a bit more crunch but to hear yourself you gotta have some kind of electric guitar and a few watts as well as some beer.

Might bring a Traynor acoustic amp as well and get Gerry going on the harp for some acoustic stuff at about 2:00 a.m. ... lol


----------



## Lola

Do you think the Orange TinyTerror head would be powerful enough?

Bogie is bringing it for me but I have plug it into my Marshall to use the speaker?

It's 15/7 watts.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Bogie is bringing it for me but I have plug it into my Marshall to use the speaker?
> 
> It's 15/7 watts.


The amp should cut through, however, is the speaker in your Marshall 'plugged' in? or direct connect?


----------



## JBFairthorne

So.... I'm all excited to go, booked the day off work, last night I booked a rental car (long story) aaaaand... today I go and cut the tip off of my pinky finger on my fretting hand. There's just NO way I can go and NOT play. That would be torture. I'm not cancelling the car reservation yet though, I'll make a final decision a day or two before. @Lola you might not want to depend on me bringing my backup amp although I'll definitely bring it if I attend. 

An hour or so now and it hasn't stopped bleeding. I'd go to the hospital but there's nothing left to stitch so I'd just end up sitting there for 5 hours waiting for them to do exactly what I intend to do as soon as I finish this post....wrap that shit up!


----------



## Guest

Suck it up.
You can play with three fingers.


----------



## sulphur

laristotle said:


> Suck it up.
> You can play with three fingers.


Practice some slide.


----------



## JBFairthorne

An open G or Am are out as are suspended chords and major bar chords...guess I'll be playing a lot of power chords and barred 7ths off the E string.

Well it kinda stopped bleeding...until I tried to change the (literally) blood soaked bandage.

How much blood can you lose before air starts coming out?


----------



## Guest

Back it up with a 40 of bourbon.
At least you wont care about it. lol.


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> Nah, low volume is for sucks!
> 
> I have got my ear plugs this time. I am so good. Crank it!


If I can't feel it in my bones I am not happy...my neighbors might not be happy, but at least I close my windows. For them


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> The amp should cut through, however, is the speaker in your Marshall 'plugged' in? or direct connect?


Ummmmm all I know is that it plugs into the back of the Marshall. Is that any help? 

I am a tard as in techno!


----------



## sulphur

Lola said:


> Ummmmm all I know is that it plugs into the back of the Marshall. Is that any help?
> 
> I am a tard as in techno!


Is there enough slack on the cord to reach a head on top of the cabinet?


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> Is there enough slack on the cord to reach a head on top of the cabinet?


I do believe there is! The cord on the Marshall is like 4 inches long. I hope I am right and if not, oh well! I was told it will work. I really want to play with thus lunchbox amp.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> So.... I'm all excited to go, booked the day off work, last night I booked a rental car (long story) aaaaand... today I go and cut the tip off of my pinky finger on my fretting hand. There's just NO way I can go and NOT play. That would be torture. I'm not cancelling the car reservation yet though, I'll make a final decision a day or two before. @Lola you might not want to depend on me bringing my backup amp although I'll definitely bring it if I attend.
> 
> An hour or so now and it hasn't stopped bleeding. I'd go to the hospital but there's nothing left to stitch so I'd just end up sitting there for 5 hours waiting for them to do exactly what I intend to do as soon as I finish this post....wrap that shit up!


OMG JB! I am so sorry to hear of this terrible incident! Can I pls ask you how it happened? That must of been very painful. 

Don't worry about the amp! Pls look after you first. I have options in regards to the amp situation. 

We will understand if you don't make it but you will be missed.  

Pls take care!!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Chicken...sharp knife...finger just a wee bit too close. Just carelessness on my part. I took the tip off my pinky (no bone thankfully). As soon as I did it I knew it wouldn't be good. I went through the stages of fear, of how bad it would be, to embarrassment, for how stupid I was, to anger, again for my stupidity. Now I'm just back to embarrassment, which will take some time to get over.

The worst part is that I'm ALWAYS telling people, as soon as you don't respect the tool in your hand it can bite you....which is of course exactly what happened to me. 

It's stopped bleeding though....kinda.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> Chicken...sharp knife...finger just a wee bit too close. Just carelessness on my part. I took the tip off my pinky (no bone thankfully). As soon as I did it I knew it wouldn't be good. I went through the stages of fear, of how bad it would be, to embarrassment, for how stupid I was, to anger, again for my stupidity. Now I'm just back to embarrassment, which will take some time to get over.
> 
> The worst part is that I'm ALWAYS telling people, as soon as you don't respect the tool in your hand it can bite you....which is of course exactly what happened to me.
> 
> It's stopped bleeding though....kinda.


I guess I didn't respect the lawnmower when I got my fingers caught in the blades! My fingers were just dangling almost severed! I wasn't even in pain but I sure as hell was in shock!


----------



## Lola

Oh boys! 8 days and counting!

Between Rock n Roll Fantasy camp and Riff Wrath I am ready to run a full marathon.

I am just vibrating with excitement!

You may call me Looney Lola if you wish.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> You may call me Looney Lola if you wish.


Please make up your mind. Is your stage name going to be Queen "G" or Looney Lola.


----------



## Hamstrung

I'm sure it's been said before but if everyone makes an effort to tilt their cabs up towards their head it would go a long way to preventing the need to creep the volume up because while your ankles can't hear your amp the person across the room is getting blasted. Looking forward to a great jam day next weekend!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> You may call me Looney Lola if you wish.


Consider it done.


----------



## Guest

Hamstrung said:


> tilt their cabs up


Last time I spoke with Gerry, we discussed clearing the back table/work bench to put our combo's up there.


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Please make up your mind. Is your stage name going to be Queen "G" or Looney Lola.


Queen G if you pls! Royalty rocks and so will I!

We need some updated emoticons. The few we have to choose from are getting really old.


----------



## Hamstrung

laristotle said:


> Last time I spoke with Gerry, we discussed clearing the back table/work bench to put our combo's up there.


Whatever works! Probably a good idea for those who don't have a tilting mechanism or a place to lean the cab.


----------



## Lola

Hamstrung said:


> Whatever works! Probably a good idea for those who don't have a tilting mechanism or a place to lean the cab.



Yes pls. My amp doesn't tilt but I will be tilted! lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

Not bringing 50 w tube amps helps too...


----------



## Lola

Hamstrung said:


> Whatever works! Probably a good idea for those who don't have a tilting mechanism or a place to lean the cab.


I can hardly wait to hear you play again! You were incredible as was everyone else!


----------



## Hamstrung

Lola said:


> I can hardly wait to hear you play again! You were incredible was everyone else!


Thanks. I hope to be debuting the new incarnation of my band The Groove Robbers there if that would be cool with everyone. Just a few tunes, not looking to hijack the event. I think you in particular will like it. We have a woman on vocals.


----------



## GuitarT

JBFairthorne said:


> Not bringing 50 w tube amps helps too...


Not an option as I only own one amp but I have no problem keeping the volume at a reasonable level. I never use the drive channel, only the clean channel and I get my drive from a pedal so I can get my "sound" at almost any volume level.


----------



## Guest

Hamstrung said:


> I hope to be debuting the new incarnation of my band The Groove Robbers


My band members are coming again too.
We'll have to flip a coin or 'cut head' I guess. lol.


----------



## Guest

Hamstrung said:


> Probably a good idea for those who don't have a tilting mechanism or a place to lean the cab.


Everyone should have a transmission funnel in the garage or 
grab a cone from a construction zone in your neighbourhood.


----------



## Chito

I think the idea of bringing bands to the jam is actually a good one. The benefit of this is that there would be drummers, bass players, to play with all the time. And not having to worry if a drummer will show up.


----------



## Guest

Lately, there have been a few drummers waiting in the wings to have a chance to play.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Dan has had a few band practices at the jam hall recently .....we re\ configured the monitor speakers and the vocals are way better from a singers perspective....Ben donated up/graded Bass drum and Toms.......Dan and crew were using 15w Fender tube amps and they were more than adequate, by no means at full volume............Lola, I have 2 15w tubers and 2 25w tube amps you can play around with if you wish........for you folks that have visited before, and any new folks, we can go rain nor shine, and all will be good..........there is a potential for an outside, secondary, venue, perhaps acoustic? , even amplified, but it would be weather permitting..........we got power chords {LOL}............I,m gonna take a gamble, but I,m positive that we will have reasonable, if not perfect weather....this is the 9th year, technically our 18th kick at the can....let her happen.......cheers, Gerry


----------



## RIFF WRATH

re; the band thing.........great......but you will have to weasel your way slowly in a sneaky way, cause, this after all, a musical free for all..LOL....cheers, Gerry


----------



## GuitarT

Ya, I really do have to start shopping for a smaller amp. I like the way it sounds but I really am tired of lugging around a 4x10 combo. I don't need that much power anymore either. Been using this amp for the last 20 or so years so I'm way out of the loop as to what's out there now.


----------



## Roryfan

JBFairthorne said:


> So.... I'm all excited to go, booked the day off work, last night I booked a rental car (long story) aaaaand... today I go and cut the tip off of my pinky finger on my fretting hand. There's just NO way I can go and NOT play. That would be torture. I'm not cancelling the car reservation yet though, I'll make a final decision a day or two before. @Lola you might not want to depend on me bringing my backup amp although I'll definitely bring it if I attend.
> 
> An hour or so now and it hasn't stopped bleeding. I'd go to the hospital but there's nothing left to stitch so I'd just end up sitting there for 5 hours waiting for them to do exactly what I intend to do as soon as I finish this post....wrap that shit up!





laristotle said:


> Suck it up.
> You can play with three fingers.


FAAAAAK! I guess you'll have to Clapton it from now on.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well, I've managed to change the dressing twice without blood gushing everywhere. If it heals enough by next weekend for me to not have the world's largest dressing ever put on a pinky finger then I'll be there. Right now the dressing eliminates any movement of the joints in my pinky making playing impossible. I need the flexibility even if I don't use it just to keep it out of the way.

Judging by the healing the first day, I should be able to heal enough to make the trip worthwhile.


----------



## Lola

RIFF WRATH said:


> Lola, I have 2 15w tubers and 2 25w tube amps you can play around with if you wish........


Gerry thx! Taking you up on your offer! I am going to bring both guitars with me! My Parker and my SG! 

I toying with the idea of not bringing my pedal board! Idk


----------



## Hamstrung

JBFairthorne said:


> Well, I've managed to change the dressing twice without blood gushing everywhere. If it heals enough by next weekend for me to not have the world's largest dressing ever put on a pinky finger then I'll be there. Right now the dressing eliminates any movement of the joints in my pinky making playing impossible. I need the flexibility even if I don't use it just to keep it out of the way.
> 
> Judging by the healing the first day, I should be able to heal enough to make the trip worthwhile.


Hopefully it heals quickly and you don't end up like this...


----------



## jdto

I just sliced the skin off the end of my left middle finger. Damn...it's contagious. Luckily, it's not likely as bad as JB's, but I just tried playing and bled on my strings, so annoying enough.


----------



## Wardo

I'm gonna use plastic knives and forks from now till next week.


----------



## Guitar101

Can anyone suggest any good plastic finger tip protectors on the market. A couple of guys may need them for Riff Wrath.


----------



## Lola

I don't eat anything that requires a knife usually! Beans, tofu and yogurt!


----------



## Wardo

Guitar101 said:


> Can anyone suggest any good plastic finger tip protectors on the market. A couple of guys may need them for Riff Wrath.


 Chainmail gloves might have a kinda delta slide sound with a bit of Humber river valley tone thrown in.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> I just sliced the skin off the end of my left middle finger. Damn...it's contagious. Luckily, it's not likely as bad as JB's, but I just tried playing and bled on my strings, so annoying enough.


Omg! Not you too? 

Ppl put the knives down and back away slowly. I am serious! If you need to eat something that requires a knife just put it in the blender!


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> If you need to eat something that requires a knife just put it in the blender!


I can't get knives to blend well at all.


----------



## Chito

Guys, try using crazy glue on it. That will keep it from bleeding. Here is an informative article about it.

The Complete Guide to Using Super Glue for Cuts


----------



## Lola

Wardo said:


> Chainmail gloves might have a kinda delta slide sound with a bit of Humber river valley tone thrown in.


I can make chainmaille gloves if anyone wants them!


----------



## Lola

Chito said:


> Guys, try using crazy glue on it. That will keep it from bleeding.


Nu Skin works much more effectively and has a built in anti-bacterial agent in it!


----------



## Chito

Lola said:


> Nu Skin works much more effectively and has a built in anti-bacterial agent in it!


@Lola Can you get that OTC or do you need a prescription for it?


----------



## Wardo

Chito said:


> Guys, try using crazy glue on it. That will keep it from bleeding.


Yeah, I've heard of people doing that. Might depend on how bad the gash is though. May not work if you actually sliced the pad off the finger tip.


----------



## GuitarT

Maybe some Black Sabbath would be in order.


----------



## jdto

Beer helped. I just played for a while and it seems like there's no more blood. Hopefully, I won't wear through the new, raw skin I exposed. Ideally, it'll toughen quickly, but if not, I'll put some glue on it.


----------



## Lola

Chito said:


> @Lola Can you get that OTC or do you need a prescription for it?


I do believe it's OTC! My son bought it. I will ask him. I have used it before but it stings like an SOB when you apply it! It works though! I had a really bad cut on the side of my foot and my shoe just kept rubbing it raw! I applied some Nu skin in two layers! Let it dry for 5 or so minutes before applying another layer. I applied it everyday until the cut started to form a scab!


----------



## Wardo

Just leaned my telecaster against the fireplace and stubbed my toe in the process.

The great firebird of disaster is definitely hovering in the air so y'all be careful now ... lol


----------



## Lola

Wardo said:


> Just leaned my telecaster against the fireplace and stubbed my toe in the process.
> 
> The great firebird of disaster is definitely hovering in the air so y'all be careful now ... lol


I am laying in bed and staying put! 

My only decision right now is whether I should get up and dump my empty pudding cup in the garbage! I may be flirting with disaster! It can stay on the night table until morning! 

I have some crappy chores to do around the cottage tomorrow but I am wearing a pair of leather work gloves to complete each task! I am very careful and aware of everything I do with my hands! After the lawnmower incident of 2014 I am extra careful when doing *anything* with my hands.


----------



## sambonee

Me Too. On tour ur from 1998-2001 I started early on wearing gloves for all tasks. Especially giving. I'd wear gloves from getting out of the van to tuning my guitar. 

Cleanliness, Protection, grip, stress relief, and conversation starter. One silly bump or cut and things can change, even permanently.


----------



## Lola

sambonee said:


> Cleanliness, Protection, grip, stress relief, and conversation starter. One silly bump or cut and things can change, even permanently.


Permanently is a horrible word in this context! 

I still do not have any feeling in the upper third of my index finger, right hand! (Thank god it was only my picking hand) 

They did an excellent job of reattaching that part of my finger back on. The surgeon who did the surgery said I definitely would have nerve damage. 

I am very lucky and I count my blessings constantly! 

One other thing. We really must protect our hearing as well! My son is always on my case to turn the volume down on my phone and my amp. He has said to me repeatedly, "mom how would you play your guitar if you lost your hearing because of your stupidity?" He is so right! I have really begun to take what he says very seriously. I don't want to end up like Brian Johnson and neither do any of us here!


----------



## sambonee

I
Always play with ear protection. Regardless
Of volume. Machinery - concerts - loud kids

The hihat is the worst culprit of all.

Very sorry to hear of your accident. I just checked back at the thread without watching the whole thing. Didn't realize that was the impetus that started the "gloves" talk. I'll read it back tomorrow. 

Hope all heals as best as possible. I'll pray for your compete return to all activities.


----------



## Lola

I am up for the last piece of strawberry cheesecake it's all mine. I am gingerly tip toeing to the fridge!


----------



## Lola

RIFF WRATH said:


> re; the band thing.........great......but you will have to weasel your way slowly in a sneaky way, cause, this after all, a musical free for all..LOL....cheers, Gerry


Yes, I agree. Some of us are travelling from another planet to attend this 

I am officially known as the head Lolalanarian from the planet Lolapalooza in a galaxy far, far away!

Official Earth Greetings! I come in the name of peace and for the purposes of learning this thing you call rocknroll.


----------



## GuitarT

I where gloves whenever possible at work. I'm an industrial electrician and the risk of hand injury can be high with some tasks. So far nothing major though I did cut the back of my left hand pretty bad skinning a moose years ago. Had some nerve damage and still have some numbness in the back of my hand but it doesn't affect my playing. Had me worried a bit at the time though.


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> Gerry thx! Taking you up on your offer! I am going to bring both guitars with me! My Parker and my SG!
> 
> I toying with the idea of not bringing my pedal board! Idk


Hey Gerry I can still plug my pedal board into them, right? If I should decide to bring it.


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> Hey Gerry I can still plug my pedal board into them, right? If I should decide to bring it.


Yes!


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> Yes!


Awesome Dave! Thx kindly for the heads up! 

Feeling rather lazy these days so maybe or maybe not!


----------



## Guitar101

While were talking about injuring our fingers. I was using a 3/4" socket wrench (about a 2o in long handle) the other day working on my tractor loader. The 1/2" bolt released and the handle came flying over and crushed the finger nail on my index finger on my chording hand. Blood started gushing out so I knew I had done considerable damage. Not going to Riff Wrath but it's sidelined me from play guitar for awhile. S T U P I D


----------



## jdto

Ouch. That sucks, man.


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> grab a cone from a construction zone in your neighbourhood.


choose wisely.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Wardo said:


> I'm gonna use plastic knives and forks from now till next week.





Guitar101 said:


> Can anyone suggest any good plastic finger tip protectors on the market. A couple of guys may need them for Riff Wrath.


A shame there isn't a like...Like... LIKE button. 



Chito said:


> Guys, try using crazy glue on it. That will keep it from bleeding. Here is an informative article about it.
> 
> The Complete Guide to Using Super Glue for Cuts





Lola said:


> Nu Skin works much more effectively and has a built in anti-bacterial agent in it!


I've tried both and they sting like a son of a bitch. With this wound so deep and the size of a fingernail around, I'm certain applying either product would make me cry... I'm not kidding.


----------



## greco

@JBFairthorne Some ideas to consider...
finger protector - Google Search

Sorry to hear about your accident.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> A shame there isn't a like...Like... LIKE button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried both and they sting like a son of a bitch. With this wound so deep and the size of a fingernail around, I'm certain applying either product would make me cry... I'm not kidding.


Like pouring straight alcohol on it


----------



## Chito

JBFairthorne said:


> A shame there isn't a like...Like... LIKE button.
> I've tried both and they sting like a son of a bitch. With this wound so deep and the size of a fingernail around, I'm certain applying either product would make me cry... I'm not kidding.


The one that Lola mentioned, it's called Newskin Liquid Bandage. I did some research and from what I have read, it doesn't sting. Although like you said your wound might just be too big. But even if you find something to cover it like this 

New-Skin® Liquid Bandage
http://www.newskinproducts.com/liquid-bandages/liquid-bandage/
After you have applied that you can use Gorilla Tips. Here is a youtube of it. You can order it at amazon.ca.






Here's the link to Amazon

https://www.amazon.ca/Gorilla-Tips-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=2DV1JXXY22SFV4V6J90Z


----------



## Wardo

Night before a race a long time ago I sliced the tip of my left thumb real good with a carving knife. It cut into the nail to. Didn't cut the tip off but it was a good slice. Anyway off to emerge to get it stitched up. Showed up at the track next day with a big fuckin dressing on the my thumb. Couldn't get my glove on so had to cut the thumb part off the glove. Working on the car was a lot of fun. They could have booted me because yer not supposed to be cuttin bits out of your safety equipment like gloves and such. If asked I was gonna say that the dressing was fireproof so the glove thing wasn't a problem but I think they kinda let it slide and I didn't have to do any splainin. ... lol


----------



## Lola

Chito said:


> The one that Lola mentioned, it's called Newskin Liquid Bandage. I did some research and from what I have read, it doesn't sting. Although like you said your wound might just be too big. But even if you find something to cover it like this
> 
> New-Skin® Liquid Bandage
> After you have applied that you can use Gorilla Tips. Here is a youtube of it. You can order it at amazon.ca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link to Amazon
> 
> Gorilla Tips GT101CLR Fingertip Protectors - Small: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


The Nu skin liquid bandage does sting! Maybe I am very sensitive! I got an ice pack an applied it just to take the sting out of it! 

There are a few different brands of liquid skin as well! I used a product called "Nu" not "New". There could be a difference!


----------



## Adcandour

Chito said:


> The one that Lola mentioned, it's called Newskin Liquid Bandage. I did some research and from what I have read, it doesn't sting. Although like you said your wound might just be too big. But even if you find something to cover it like this
> 
> New-Skin® Liquid Bandage
> After you have applied that you can use Gorilla Tips. Here is a youtube of it. You can order it at amazon.ca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link to Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Gorilla-Tips-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=2DV1JXXY22SFV4V6J90Z


I have those gorilla tips. I bought them based on recommendations made here to prevent my nail from continuing to split. They are brutal to play with. Bulky and sticky.


----------



## sambonee

I use the original guitar fingers from the east coast. They're amazing. My exema Which usually kills to play on can do 2 hrs no problem.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> I can dig it.
> With the wall of sound there, I don't think that the tweed would shine through though.


Went to the factory in Sauga today and ran them both. The 5 watt 57 might have put the super champ 15 in its grave.

Volume was about the same but the 57 breaks up a lot although it has a lot of punch with the 8" speaker. So 15 should have been better.

However, the super champ might have taken some damage. I thought it was just the drum kit in the room making noises but when I get home and play a G chord and let it fade out it sounds like there's one of them cymbals with the rivets in them.

It didn't do this before so hopefully I just buzzed the speaker as opposed to the electronics being fucked.

I thought these things could take it. Last amp I owned was in the 70s. Bass master mark II with 4x10 cab could move continents 6 feet in a day so busting it was never a problem.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

shit, I was into a bit of a long post, but the wind stole it.....JB come if you can, maybe some lefty drumming, or slap bass, bring your grin, also I have a few finger pics, and a slide or two.............as mentioned, I have a few amps available, and a few "ok" guitars available...weather will be awesome.......sweaters are allowed.....cheers, Gerry


----------



## Lola

RIFF WRATH said:


> shit, I was into a bit of a long post, but the wind stole it.....JB come if you can, maybe some lefty drumming, or slap bass, bring your grin, also I have a few finger pics, and a slide or two.............as mentioned, I have a few amps available, and a few "ok" guitars available...weather will be awesome.......sweaters are allowed.....cheers, Gerry


I am wearing my Red Rockers!

Not saying another word. 

Gerry pls save me an amp. Pls and thank you kindly. I am not bringing my Marshall! I know that Bogie is bringing me his Tiny terror Orange head at one point. I am taking it home with me to check out. It's the much nix one. When I don't know exactly! If you have a cab I can borrow, I can swap with someone who doesn't like their amp or doesn't have one but I can't imagine coming and not bringing gear. Whatever way the wind blows. 

I just need to play really badly!


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> I have those gorilla tips. I bought them based on recommendations made here to prevent my nail from continuing to split. They are brutal to play with. Bulky and sticky.


Got the perfect solution! Go to a nail salon and just get one acrylic nail applied. When that grows out the split should most likely be gone.


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> Got the perfect solution! Go to a nail salon and just get one acrylic nail applied. When that grows out the split should most likely be gone.


I tried. The split actually grows with the nail. I just play differently now. It makes me f'n crazy, but whatevs.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> I tried. The split actually grows with the nail. I just play differently now. It makes me f'n crazy, but whatevs.


Did you ever damage that nail or that finger before?


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> Did you ever damage that nail or that finger before?


No, I don't think so.


----------



## Budda

I may lug the 2203 and borrow a 212, just because.


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> I may lug the 2203 and borrow a 212, just because.


Awwwww! Hi 5!( a little lame but just trying to express my gratitude)That's over the top kind of you!


----------



## Lola

Ppl we just have to(pretty pls and thx) play Bittersweet by the Verve! I am in the pocket and loving it! 

Easy peasy.

Chord progression is as follows:

EMaj Bm DMaj AMaj

You can go wild with improvising! Finally.

Tonight is an awesome kick ass circle of fun! It doesn't end.

Nights like these make me so glad I never gave up on myself!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Bittersweet by the Verve


Chances of having keys show up are slim.
Could be done though with chord swells and a lead for the beginning.


----------



## sambonee

If I come, I'm glad to play keys. I did to gr 9 conservatory.


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> Chances of having keys show up are slim.
> Could be done though with chord swells and a lead for the beginning.


If I show up, I can play it with armpit farts. It's kind of 'a thing' I do.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> If I show up, I can play it with armpit farts. It's kind of 'a thing' I do.


You're BAD! 


sambonee said:


> If I come, I'm glad to play keys. I did to gr 9 conservatory.



I do have a Yamaha Keyboard! I just remembered. We bought it for one of boys for Christmas! I hope the adaptor is with it! If I find it. I will bring it! It's not a toy but the real deal.

Besides we don't need keys really. We can play it the way it was suggested with swells. That will work!

Hell, I will play the lead at the beginning!


----------



## Lola

Can't believe the number of songs I wrote down to practice. 

I just kept sandwiching Bittersweet in between every other song I was practicing! 

Now I want to get up and start looking for that damned keyboard but everyone is still sleeping or going to sleep.

I think I played it like 5 years ago! It's somewhere here. Now I am on a mission. 

My youngest just got in the door from clubbing downtown TO! 

To be young, crazy and in love! 

To be able to marathon party!

We did it back in the day too or at least I did. We thought nothing of it!


----------



## Guitar101

Lola, you should change your avatar. People that don't know any better think it's a picture of you.


----------



## sambonee

Aren't they one in the same?


----------



## Guest

Gerry has keyboards.


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Lola, you should change your avatar. People that don't know any better think it's a picture of you.


If you can't tell that it's EVH you've been living under a rock. 

A guy with the name "Lola". Ya right! ^)@#


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Gerry has keyboards.


Just awesome. I played piano when I was younger! It shouldn't be very difficult to figure this song out in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> If you can't tell that it's EVH you've been living under a rock.
> 
> A guy with the name "Lola". Ya right! ^)@#


Actually, I couldnt tell who it was...my eyes are getting old I guess


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> A guy with the name "Lola". Ya right!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Gerry has keyboards.


Okay I have the Verve song under wraps on the keyboard!

I just downloaded a virtual keyboard app. Fun!


----------



## Lola

Just checked the weather for Saturday and it's looking almost perfect. Some cloud cover but *no *rain!

Gettin' antsy!


----------



## Wardo

There's a white boat comin up the river.
And it don't look like they're here to deliver the mail.


----------



## Scotty

Wardo said:


> There's a white boat comin up the river.
> And it don't look like they're here to deliver the mail.


The closest river isn't boatable (unless it yak or 'noe downsteam) the creek nearby looks great to bushwhack though


----------



## Wardo

Scotty said:


> The closest river isn't boatable ...


It's a line from a song.

Although last time I was there a lot of low land was flooded.


----------



## Scotty

Wardo said:


> It's a line from a song.
> 
> Although last time I was there a lot of low land was flooded.


yep, Neil Young. I forgot about the floods. The flats are back to normal now. I think Trout closes soon


----------



## Wardo

I came over some hill and everything on the other side was like glass hit by the sun. Thought WTF and then realized it was flood water.


----------



## Scotty

Wardo said:


> I came over some hill and everything on the other side was like glass hit by the sun. Thought WTF and then realized it was flood water.


Yep, that's the flats. Great place for fly fishing browns. Got hit with that huge rain storm. Never seen it that bad in my time


----------



## Wardo

Same here. I live on the lake and I've never seen the water so high in 37 years that I been here and it hasent gone down much over the summer.


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Lola, you should change your avatar. People that don't know any better think it's a picture of you.


How do you know the difference if you couldn't tell who it was?

I am changing it back to something very Angus.

I am so damned excited. My hubby bought me a miniature SG candy apple red at the Ex. As soon as I saw it I just knew I couldn't leave without it. I was through the door at home for 5 minutes and I had it mounted on my wall. It comes with a little hard shell case. I am going to get the Gibson insignia, miniaturize it and cut it out with an exacto knife and apply it to the case. They also (I was totally shocked) had a Parker Nite fly but it was wrapped in a Yankee flag. Being a Canadian I couldn't tolerate it. Sorry Cheezy but I am so damned proud of being a Canadian. They had Eddie's Frankenstrat but I couldn't have both so I went with Angus's SG. I love it. It looks so amazing in amongst all my other AC/DC memorabilia.

I also found the coolest virtual piano app at the App store. Now I can learn some keyboards. Maybe not though.



I thought I had Bittersweet symphony under wraps and the I looked up a keyboard lesson. A lot more complicated then I bargained for.

Great day at the Ex except for the rain and the food building. Had a deep fried Twinkie. What an absolute disappointment after watching the program, "You gotta eat here". They looked great on the tv. What a horrible tasting pile of crap. I took one bite. My hubby finished the rest of it. We walked into the food building but I couldn't eat anything. All the disgusting obese people just gorging themselves on crap sitting in their mobility scooters. I wanted to throw up. Those are the people that overburden our health care system.

My miniature SG was the highlight of my day. There was a beautiful Gibson Gold top in the display case as well. The detail was incredible.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> All the disgusting obese people just gorging themselves on crap sitting in their mobility scooters. I wanted to throw up. Those are the people that overburden our health care system.


How can you say stuff like this but go off the deep end on people in another thread when they talk about overweight people?


----------



## Wardo

vadsy said:


> How can you say stuff like this but go off the deep end on people in another thread on when they talk about overweight people?


Where’s your bass, where’d you put your bass?’ ‘I don’t know.’ ‘What do you mean?’ ‘I think I left it at the airport.’ ‘You left your bass at the airport?’ ‘My what?’ ‘Your bass. Where’s your bass?’ ‘I don’t know, do I? ‘So you’re saying you left your bass at the airport?’ My what ? Your bass.‘Well I don’t know, do I? Have you got my bass ?


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Lola, you should change your avatar. People that don't know any better think it's a picture of you.


Do you feel more comfortable knowing you can instantly recognize my avatar now?


----------



## Lola

120 hrs until showtime!

This is like the anticipation of Christmas morning especially when you know all the presents you really, really wanted are under the tree!

BTW here is the keyboard lesdon for Bittersweet! Might be a tad too ambitious but we will see!


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> How do you know the difference if you couldn't tell who it was?


I knew who it was. I've seen your picture from Riff Wrath and your much better looking than Eddie.


----------



## davetcan

Guitar101 said:


> I knew who it was. I've seen your picture from Riff Wrath and your much better looking than Eddie.


----------



## davetcan

vadsy said:


> How can you say stuff like this but go off the deep end on people in another thread when they talk about overweight people?


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


>


OMG that is disgusting! What an effin drug addict! And of course being an alcoholic didn't help.

The truth of the matter is he is my GH and one of the best virtuosos in the world of any generation IMHO. 

Can't judge a book by it's cover!


----------



## JBFairthorne

I think I might have asked this a previous year but, are kids permitted? If I recall someone said it was fine. I have 9 and 10 year old boys and I'd like to bring them. In my visits, I haven't seen anything that I wouldn't want them to see but I just wanna make sure it's cool with the host. Since my breakup I get so few opportunities to do something really cooool with my boys.


----------



## Budda

I know Adcandour brought his son out to the last one. I won't speak for Gerry but I doubt it's an issue.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> I think I might have asked this a previous year but, are kids permitted? If I recall someone said it was fine. I have 9 and 10 year old boys and I'd like to bring them. In my visits, I haven't seen anything that I wouldn't want them to see but I just wanna make sure it's cool with the host. Since my breakup I get so few opportunities to do something really cooool with my boys.


No issue at all to bring your kids with you!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yeah I figured it was okay but I just wanted to double check.


----------



## Lola

So does mean you and your boys are coming? 

How is the finger doing?


----------



## Lola

Scotty said:


> The closest river isn't boatable (unless it yak or 'noe downsteam) the creek nearby looks great to bushwhack though


This almost sounds like a foreign language lol


----------



## Lola

Gerry I am only asking and not be a picky beatch. 

What kind of amps are the 15w and 25w. 

Grooving to the tunes already!


----------



## Hamstrung

Looks like we won't be debuting the band after all. Neither the bass player or drummer can make it.  The singer and I will try to cobble together a couple songs if other players are into it.


----------



## Guest

I can fake through a bit on bass.
As long as I can follow your fingering.


----------



## bigboki

laristotle said:


> I can fake through a bit on bass.
> As long as I can follow your fingering.


And I will try to fake your fake. Will bring and play (correction try to look like playing) bass for sure.

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Lola

Hamstrung said:


> Looks like we won't be debuting the band after all. Neither the bass player or drummer can make it.  The singer and I will try to cobble together a couple songs if other players are into it.


As long also can see what your playing I should be fine but maybe not!


----------



## Budda

I'm picking up some overtime on Saturday, but I plan on coming in for a few hours in the mid afternoon. I still have to go to Toronto on Sunday for practice .

I'll have my pedalboard and the AJC "Big Blue" with me, as the brown PRS is hopefully getting repaired starting tonight.


----------



## Guest

Budda said:


> AJC "Big Blue"


Haven't seen that puppy for a few years.


----------



## Budda

laristotle said:


> Haven't seen that puppy for a few years.


Had to bring it out as backup on our US tour last week, of course I had to bust it out halfway through set one...


----------



## JBFairthorne

I'm undecided what guitar I'm bringing yet...but I had better soon. I need to restring and set it up a wee bit.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> I'm undecided what guitar I'm bringing yet...but I had better soon. I need to restring and set it up a wee bit.


Hey JB, how is your war wound doing?


----------



## jdto

JBFairthorne said:


> I'm undecided what guitar I'm bringing yet...but I had better soon. I need to restring and set it up a wee bit.


Last time, I ended up taking two electrics and threw my acoustic in, as well. This time, I am probably just gonna take my PRS, although I am sort of tempted to take my SG with P90s.


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> This almost sounds like a foreign language lol


Sorry, yeah I know ...not even remotely guitar related. 

I was bored.


----------



## JBFairthorne

The wound...well it's actually kind of interesting to look at...seeing the seperate layers of skin growing in and the area of the wound getting smaller. It's still sore when I bump it or when changing the bandage and it sticks a bit but doesn't hurt all the time. I only took one day off work before my scheduled two days off and the three days without activity went a long way towards healing up. I'm also really taking care to keep it from getting even a little bit infected....so far so good. 

Guitar wise, I decided on my semi-hollow 335 copy and my black Strat (which hasn't been out of the case in at least 6 months). 2 and a half hours later, both restrung and the Strat set up, although I'll recheck it Saturday morning. 

It doesn't sound like you'll need my spare amp @Lola but if I have room with the gear, the cooler, the kids and possibly a buddy of mine then I'll bring it.


----------



## JBFairthorne

@jdto A p90 guitar would be a nice departure from the ordinary at good ole RW.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> The wound...well it's actually kind of interesting to look at...seeing the seperate layers of skin growing in and the area of the wound getting smaller. It's still sore when I bump it or when changing the bandage and it sticks a bit but doesn't hurt all the time. I only took one day off work before my scheduled two days off and the three days without activity went a long way towards healing up. I'm also really taking care to keep it from getting even a little bit infected....so far so good.
> 
> Guitar wise, I decided on my semi-hollow 335 copy and my black Strat (which hasn't been out of the case in at least 6 months). 2 and a half hours later, both restrung and the Strat set up, although I'll recheck it Saturday morning.
> 
> It doesn't sound like you'll need my spare amp @Lola but if I have room with the gear, the cooler, the kids and possibly a buddy of mine then I'll bring it.


No worries JB. I am so glad you're coming and the icing on the cake will be meeting your boys and playing some tunes with you.

The wait is killing me. Saturday needs to be tomorrow! 2 stupid days left of work. I am beyond impatient. 

Gerry is nice enough to loan me a tuber and Bigboki is bringing his Orange terror so I can be a terror. I just need a cab to plug it in if I use it there. I can check out when whoever takes a break playing. He is kind to lend me it to bring home and give it some loving.


----------



## Guest

jdto said:


> I am sort of tempted to take my SG with P90s.


SG here as well. It's been sulking in it's case for a long time.
G&L J-bass too.
And I'll bring your cooler bag.
Are you bringing a back up? otherwise, I'll pre-cool it for you.


----------



## Roryfan

JBFairthorne said:


> @jdto A p90 guitar would be a nice departure from the ordinary at good ole RW.


It will help you cut through the "mix".


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> SG here as well. It's been sulking in it's case for a long time.
> G&L J-bass too.
> And I'll bring your cooler bag.
> Are you bringing a back up? otherwise, I'll pre-cool it for you.


Thanks, man. I have another cooler I'll bring, so no need to pre-cool. 

If I can't make up my mind, I might bring both the SG and the PRS. I've been enjoying the sound of the P90s this week after spending a bunch of honeymoon time with the PRS.


----------



## Guest

Roryfan said:


> It will help you cut through the "mix".


That they do. 
I took my DC LP one jam with Lindy Fralin P90's.
It stood out big time.


----------



## Wardo

When the mornin come.
Gonna be on that highway.
When all's said and done.
Gonna do it my way ... lol


----------



## Lola

Wardo said:


> When the mornin come.
> Gonna be on that highway.
> When all's said and done.
> Gonna do it my way ... lol


Did you write those lyrics about me? ​


----------



## Lola

I just have to ask this. Pls no judging of my competency.

If there are two bass players, how do they interact with each other's playing? Do the harmonize, play lead and rhythym?


I honestly don't know but need to know. Pls and thx.


----------



## Wardo

I think Paul Anka wrote My Way.

Spinal Tap defined multiple bass players havin at er...lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Okay then. It's definitely a possibility!

I want to put two together in the band!

It will work or it should. 

No delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Lola

OMG OMG OMG

just *2 *more sleeps! 

I can't even practice tonight cuz I am stuck at effin work. 

I have to take advantage of OT. Need the money for RnR Fantasy Camp!


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Wardo

A bit of Kurt Weill and Preservation Hall ...lol


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Wardo




----------



## Lola

Wardo said:


>


It looks like she has the BB vibrato happening! This is excellent, her playing and vocals.


----------



## sambonee

The BB vibrato. Sounds like a joke from grade 9.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

sambonee said:


> The BB vibrato. Sounds like a joke from grade 9.


Huh?


----------



## Lola

Hey just wandering? 

Should I bring my recorder for Stairway to heaven? 

I am only working 1/2 a day today and will have oodles of time to practice!


----------



## Lola

*Big problem! 
*
I can't open my Gibson guitar case and yes the numbers are all set to 0. It won't budge as I just checked it out.

I want to bring my SG!

Help anyone?!

I will get hubby to fool around with it while I am work! He's mechanically minded so idk!

The case that my SG came in was just a generic one! My dear sweet hubby found the real mccoy on line and bought for me! I have never used it. Too lazy to go to the basement to get it meanwhile my SG fits in my Parker soft shell case.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I can't open my Gibson guitar case and yes the numbers are all set to 0. It won't budge as I just checked it out.


*If the combination was somehow changed*, try shining a flashlight into the spaces where the thumbwheels turn. 
As you rotate the wheel, you'll see a small notch once it gets to the correct number. 
Line up all three thumbwheels in this way, and it should open.

You can also use a thin strip of metal or sewing pin if you have trouble using the flashlight method. 
Using a thin strip of metal – (we suggest one cut carefully from an aluminum can) - to insert into the space beside 
each thumbwheel - hold pressure on the metal strip as you rotate the wheel - you'll feel the notch as you rotate - 
stop when you feel the notch and move on to the next wheel until you have all three set.


----------



## Budda

And now we know how to break into cases!

For the record I have practiced nothing in preparation for tomorrow (two tours and a big gig next friday).

Hopefully some of you are into jamming something light and spacey!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> *If the combination was somehow changed*, try shining a flashlight into the spaces where the thumbwheels turn.
> As you rotate the wheel, you'll see a small notch once it gets to the correct number.
> Line up all three thumbwheels in this way, and it should open.
> 
> You can also use a thin strip of metal or sewing pin if you have trouble using the flashlight method.
> Using a thin strip of metal – (we suggest one cut carefully from an aluminum can) - to insert into the space beside
> each thumbwheel - hold pressure on the metal strip as you rotate the wheel - you'll feel the notch as you rotate -
> stop when you feel the notch and move on to the next wheel until you have all three set.


You're the best! Thank you so much!


----------



## sambonee

light and spacey""" im in


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Lola...have 2 deluxe clones 50's era heads, 1 25W National Dynamic combo, 60's, 1 25w Thorcraft Cobra combo [B.C. Canadian made, beautique,]...late 60's I think......I have an organ and a key board............kids are OK.......weather will be cool, but sunny.......see you soon'Gerry


----------



## Guest

Budda said:


> For the record I have practiced nothing in preparation for tomorrow (two tours and a big gig next friday).


You're not alone. Ha!
Except for a few tunes on bass.


----------



## Lola

I have been hopelessly in love with Bittersweet symphony! I can't even begin to tell you how many times I have played it!

I have been practicing a setlist of 25 songs for the last couple of weeks

I can't help myself cuz I am seriously addicted. 

Now I have to decide what to wear! Just kidding. 

Red rockers! Lol


----------



## jdto

I don't ever remember any songs, anyway. I'll just try to keep up with whatever's going on and drink some beers.


----------



## Wardo

It's funny how you blank sometimes even when you know stuff. I've taken to writing song names on painters tape and sticking it all to the back of my guitar not as a set list but to remind me that I know those songs. Same with chords sometimes it's my hands that remember a progression more than anything and if try to think about what I'm doing I'm fucked - although that pretty much applies to my life in general because usually I don't do enough planning in advance .... lol


----------



## GuitarT

jdto said:


> I don't ever remember any songs, anyway. I'll just try to keep up with whatever's going on and drink some beers.


Me too. Half the fun is just winging it.


----------



## Guest

especially after a few beers. and then some.


----------



## GuitarT

I plan on being there mid afternoon but I have to take off for a bit around 4:30. Have to be at a dinner for my sister's 50th wedding anniversary at 5:00 but should be back at Riff Wrath between 7:00 and 8:00.


----------



## Budda

jdto said:


> I don't ever remember any songs, anyway. I'll just try to keep up with whatever's going on and drink some beers.


I used to know the "guitar hero" setlist of 20-25 songs (spanning GH1-3) and I would have to sit down to remember most if not all of those tunes.

The good news is that I am great at learning by ear, and understand what a key is


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> especially after a few beers. and then some.


Me want cookies!


----------



## Wardo

Me and Betty Oshawa.
Didn't get along.
My ego was as big.
As a roadhouse parkin lot.

Sometimes I'd hear her prayin.
Inside her dressing room.
For help with the songs.
That she did not want to do.

And it's fire on the mountain.
That was her favourite one.
There was nuthin that.
I didn't know.
And we played the top 40 radio.
Although we did not really like the songs.
But I was wrong.

Old Fred song ... lol


----------



## Lola

ETA @ RW = 1:30


----------



## JBFairthorne

I'll be there...with the kids and perhaps a pal of mine.

For the record, I've hardly played at all in the last few months mostly due to my recent "troubles" and having to leave my weekly jam group. I'm really looking forward to getting out there again though...lack of practice, mangled finger and all.

ETA 2-3 ish.


----------



## Wardo

JBFairthorne said:


> ......, mangled finger and all..


Django !!


----------



## Lola

RIFF WRATH said:


> Lola...have 2 deluxe clones 50's era heads, 1 25W National Dynamic combo, 60's, 1 25w Thorcraft Cobra combo [B.C. Canadian made, beautique,]...late 60's I think......I have an organ and a key board............kids are OK.......weather will be cool, but sunny.......see you soon'Gerry



Wow thanks Gerry. You are just too kind. Can't thank you enough for the choices!

I won't however be in need of a keyboard. I can only practice on my phone app. You can display as many keys as you want. Up to 24 which makes the keys really small. I only need an octave and I think a half. It's so awkward though to try and play piano on my phone. I sort of said, "later". I could play the basic chords and that would be it. I would have so much more fun playing Bittersweet Symphony on my guitar!

Bringing my board with me. Might as well. Hooked up to a different amp. Gotta love tube amps! It has great possibilities.


----------



## Lola

Get a good nights sleep everyone. 

Drive safe and carefully! 

Ciao. 

See you all there!


----------



## Budda

I work at 6am tomorrow. I will post here if I am too gassed to make the trip.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> *If the combination was somehow changed*, try shining a flashlight into the spaces where the thumbwheels turn.
> As you rotate the wheel, you'll see a small notch once it gets to the correct number.
> Line up all three thumbwheels in this way, and it should open.
> 
> You can also use a thin strip of metal or sewing pin if you have trouble using the flashlight method.
> Using a thin strip of metal – (we suggest one cut carefully from an aluminum can) - to insert into the space beside
> each thumbwheel - hold pressure on the metal strip as you rotate the wheel - you'll feel the notch as you rotate -
> stop when you feel the notch and move on to the next wheel until you have all three set.


I got it open. Bringing my SG


----------



## Lola

*Does anyone have an extra strap that I can borrow? I don't have a spare for my SG and my Parker has a dedicated strap lock strap! 
*
It's PITA to switch from my Parker to my SG vice versa

Never mind! I found an old one from my first guitar I owned! Just never realized that I had kept it in a pile of stuff in the cupboard!


----------



## bigboki

Lola said:


> *Does anyone have an extra strap that I can borrow? I don't have a spare for my SG and my Parker has a dedicated strap lock strap!
> *
> It's PITA to switch from my Parker to my SG vice versa


all my straps are schaller locking style


----------



## Lola

bigboki said:


> all my straps are schaller locking style



Np! I updated my original post to say I found one! Read my previous post. I just did it a second ago and that's probably why you didn't see it!


----------



## sulphur

Have fun today everyone!


----------



## Guest

I should be there by 2pm with my bandmates.


----------



## Budda

I am going to tidy the house a little bit, do another check to see if anyone wants to join me, and then head out. I'll have a guitar and pedalboard. 

Hopefully traffic isn't too bad!


----------



## jdto

I'm trying to drag my ass off the couch and get organized. I think i had too much beer last night 

When things stop spinning, I'll leave.


----------



## Lola

Left at 11:28! 

Got to stop for some snacks for the horses!


----------



## Lola

Left at 11:28

Rebel rebel! Can hardly effin wait!!!

Got to stop for some snacks for the horses!

I am loaded. Brought everything except the kitchen sink.


----------



## Lola

Wow! Traffic is amazing. Already in Guelph


----------



## Budda

Looks like I am sitting this one out, sorry to be missing out. Overtime is available at work, and it'll wear ya out!

Everyone have fun, play some sweet licks and riffs, and stay safe!


----------



## Lola

Holy shit! Personally the best jam and free for all for me personally!

This was the most amazing jam because we such a kick ass singer courtesy of Hamstrung's band.

Gerry and Anette, I can't thank you enough!

Just a little slice of heaven. The experience is priceless.


----------



## sambonee

We missed you Justin. Next time. Cheers.


----------



## sambonee

That was @Hamstrung


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> ....singer courtesy of mhammer's band.


@Lola ....I think you mean the band @Hamstrung is the guitarist for... "The Groove Robbers"

I was at the jam for the afternoon and had a very enjoyable time. The acoustic players were just starting to jam at the front of the house when I had to leave...Damn!

Great to see everyone again and talk to many of the GC forum members that have been to the jams in the past. I also enjoyed meeting some new (to me) "forumites".

My thanks to Annet and Gerry also...wonderful, thoughtful and the kindest of hosts.

Cheers

Dave

Typing at the time as @sambonee


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> @Lola ....I think you mean the band @Hamstrung is the guitarist for... "The Groove Robbers"
> 
> Typing at the time as @sambonee


Ya , that's what I meant. 

Sorry Hamstrung!


----------



## Lola

Jerry I still may take you up on your offer for that amp I played! I really liked it!

I will let you know asap! It was awesome!


----------



## Wardo

Low air light came on so swung it around and headed for home.


----------



## sambonee

@Wardo sorry you missed it. It was fun.


----------



## greco

Wardo said:


> Low air light came on so swung it around and headed for home.


That is too bad...the air was excellent at Riff Wrath's


----------



## Guest

Had a great time.
Big thanks to Gerry and Annette.
And all the participants.


----------



## High/Deaf

Wardo said:


> Low air light came on so swung it around and headed for home.


You have a 'low air' light? Cool. That could be handy.

I only have a 'low beer' light. But I keep the reservoir topped up so it doesn't come on. Ever.


----------



## jdto

It was lots of fun and great to see everyone. Next time, I won't be hungover. Man...I was out of it. Still, it was great to meet several of you and see several others again. I look forward to the next one!


----------



## High/Deaf

Feck! Sometimes I wish this country was the size of Monte Carlo (or even Switzerland). I would be so all over this.

And Newfoundland would be a 3 zone bus ride. Could make for some good times, although hard to support the 5 or 6 time zones anymore.


----------



## bigboki

First we want to thank Annette and Gerry for their wonderful hospitality and generosity for organizing this great gathering. 
Also big thanks to all members who made it, you are all such a great people. 

And here are couple of images:
2017-09-09 Riff Wrath Jam - phototraveldiary

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## greco

bigboki said:


> And here are couple of images:


Thanks for posting a link to the pics. Much appreciated.


----------



## Lola

A few players just blew my mind.
So inspiring. 

Sambonee gave me some amazing advice on upping my game! 

Larry, didn't even know I was playing American woman until you mentioned it! I just threw some chords together that sounded exactly like the song! Who knew? Lol


----------



## Lola

I still think it was a tad loud. Maybe it was just me!

My ears are buzzing but then again I forgot my earplugs and had to rely on my ear buds from my I Phone to block the sound! It helped a little.

Just put this on to kick start my day.


----------



## Guest

bigboki said:


> And here are couple of images:


Wonderful pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sambonee

We got the trio going out back. Was pretty sweet. 

2017-09-09 Riff Wrath Jam - phototraveldiary

Also wanted to thank Rick the drummer. 

Funny I went to Kijiji Guelph to see if a drummer wanted to come along. Well Rick was found. Ready and eager to network, hang out and jam. Solid player. And he lives 15 min from Gerry's place!! Amazing luck. I'll encourage him to join GC.


----------



## Budda

Glad everyone had fun!


----------



## Chito

Looks like a great party, again!! Unfortunately, our plans changed at the last minute and we couldn't go.  Any videos?


----------



## Lola

My son got 5 videos! They're amazing! I will see if I can pull them up and put them on the forum!


----------



## JBFairthorne

My boys, my pal Ben and myself all had a great time. Thanks Gerry and Annette. It was nice to see some old faces and meet some new people. Gerry was kind enough to tell my kids as soon as they were introduced that he had something for them after which he presented them with Riff Wrath t-shirts. They were wearing them almost immediately. Kenny also had an attending drummer "donate" some sticks to him. He carried them all night and the following day. Cheers guys. Never have I met a bunch of more genuine, thoughtful, generous people. I can't wait until next year.


----------



## GuitarT

A few more pics.


----------



## GuitarT

Greco, I'll try to make it earlier in the afternoon next time and we'll get an acoustic jam happening earlier.  
I didn't make it back until around 9:00 and by then the crowd was thinning. Got set up and we played till around midnight. Great time! Looking forward to next June already.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> My son got 5 videos! They're amazing! I will see if I can pull them up and put them on the forum!


Sent you an email.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Sent you an email.


I will check it out when I get home. 

A big thx to you!


----------



## Hamstrung

Once again big thanks go out to Annette and Gerry for their usual great hospitality! Also, thanks to Larry and crew for providing a rhythm section for Christine and I to show a small preview of our new band. We had a blast!


----------



## Scotty

Looks like it was great fun...weather worked out perfectly this weekend. Looking forward to seeing vids if any get posted


----------



## Roryfan

Sorry I missed it, woulda loved to have taken @laristotle's SG & @jdto's 594 for a spin.

How was the mix/volume vs. June?


----------



## greco

GuitarT said:


> Greco, I'll try to make it earlier in the afternoon next time and we'll get an acoustic jam happening earlier.


 Very nice to see and talk to you again. Thanks for thinking of me with this post. An acoustic jam started at the front of the house at 6:00 pm...just as I was leaving. 

Ironically, I talked to @Hamstrung today about trying to be a bit more organized with an acoustic jam next year...especially that it starts earlier (as you suggest). 

I'm happy to hear that you played for 3 hours or so..wish I could have been there to hear you!


----------



## Guest

Hamstrung said:


> Once again big thanks go out to Annette and Gerry for their usual great hospitality!
> Also, thanks to Larry and crew for providing a rhythm section for Christine and I to show a small preview of our new band.
> We had a blast!


Glad to be of service.
Those tunes were fun to play.
Love Christine's voice and showmanship. 
You guys will do great when you get the full band happening.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Thanks for everyone making another very memorable experience.............basically we kicked major musical ass..........of note, as in the past, there was not a mess to deal with this morning...............thanks again for the respect......Sambonee, I have a small pouch that you left behind....has some pics.......Rick is a neighbor LOL..............enough for now, back soon, JB your guys were awesome.... Gerry'


----------



## sambonee

JBFairthorne said:


> My boys, my pal Ben and myself all had a great time. Thanks Gerry and Annette. It was nice to see some old faces and meet some new people. Gerry was kind enough to tell my kids as soon as they were introduced that he had something for them after which he presented them with Riff Wrath t-shirts. They were wearing them almost immediately. Kenny also had an attending drummer "donate" some sticks to him. He carried them all night and the following day. Cheers guys. Never have I met a bunch of more genuine, thoughtful, generous people. I can't wait until next year.


Glad to see you Jeff. Your boys are lovely kids. The dark eyed one was super keen to help
Me the whole time. What a great character he has. You're doing a great job with them. Chat soon.


----------



## Lola

Come to think of it, I didn't even play my SG!

Bigboki lent me his Orange micro terror. What a great amp. It weighs two lbs.

It sounds so big for just a tiny amp.

I am running it through my Marshall.

I started reading about if they were compatible!
They are! My Marshall is 8 ohms and the lunch box is rated at 8-16 ohms.

I did not know these facts. Amazing what you learn in regards to gear! I wish I knew a lot more. 

I hooked up my board to it. It sounds great.

I think it might sound better though with a 2x12 cabinet.

You could definitely run this amp to use for gigging. It's sweet!


----------



## Lola

sambonee said:


> Glad to see you Jeff. Your boys are lovely kids. The dark eyed one was super keen to help
> Me the whole time. What a great character he has. You're doing a great job with them. Chat soon.


I had a conversation about being bilingual with one of your boys JB! He told me he was in grade 4 and that he loved French! We started to talk about being bilingual in the work place and the benefits of being bilingual! Smart kid. 

Really a sweet boy! 

I didn't really get to talk to your other son.


----------



## Lola

JB sorry I didn't get to say goodbye to you and your boys!

It was so nice to meet them!

Ain't no moss growing under those boys!


----------



## Lola

Hamstrung and Christine you were phenomenal! 

Haven't had this much fun in a while!


----------



## Chito

No videos???


----------



## davetcan

Chito said:


> No videos???


I was just about to post the same question


----------



## GTmaker

Chito said:


> No videos???


we need to totaly blame "bigboki" .
As I understand it, he is the official videographer for the event.
G.


----------



## sambonee

I have 4hrs of live audio. And some video. I'll get it up soon.


----------



## Wardo

sambonee said:


> I have 4hrs of live audio. And some video. I'll get it up soon.


Release it in time for Christmas so that there'll at least be some competition for Gene Simmons and his $2,000 box set ... lol


----------



## GTmaker

sambonee said:


> I have 4hrs of live audio. And some video. I'll get it up soon.


Some video is better then no video..
would be nice to see it.
G.


----------

